# Micromaster 420 + Profibus



## Solaris (12 August 2008)

Hallo, 
wir haben massive Probleme mit Micromaster 420 und Profibusbaugruppe, die mechanische Anbindung beider Baugruppen gibt nicht immer 100% Kontakt auf der Verbindungsbuchse. Durch die daraus entstehenden Verbindungsprobleme bleibt die Maschine stehen:neutralDas sieht nich aus). Das kann durch Vibrationen passieren oder durch bewegen der PB-Baugruppe mit der Hand. Siemens gibt den Fehler zu und schickt neue Baugruppen der gleichen Charge mit dem gleichen Fehler.

Habt ihr auch soche Probleme?
Gibt es eine kostengünstige Alternative zu MM420?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2008)

Wir haben viele MM440 mit Profibusanschaltung im Einsatz. Die Profibusanschaltung ist zwar manchmal etwas wiederspenstig aber wenn sie sitzt dann sitzt sie. Das eine Baugruppe einen Wackelkontakt hat , hat es bei uns nicht gegeben. 

Allerdings setzen wir die Dinger seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr ein. Vielleicht hat SIEMENS ja was an der Baugruppe verschlimmbessert... bei denen weiß man ja nie....


Wir setzen jetzt die SEW Movitracs oder Movidrives ein.... aber die Auswahl an FUs ist ja riesig.......


----------



## Solaris (12 August 2008)

Mir fällt auf das ich hier des öfteren lesen muß "...aber das von S..... setzen wir schon lange nicht mehr ein..."
Hoffentlich lacht mich irgendwann mal nicht jemand aus wenn ich sage: "wir machen das mit S......" 

Ist das ein allgemeiner Trend die S-Produkte abzulösen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> ......
> Ist das ein allgemeiner Trend die S-Produkte abzulösen?


 

Was heisst Trend ??? Wenn es was besseres und günstigeres gibt und dazu noch ein Top-Support und die Kunden spielen mit dann weg mit dem S...... .

Bei der Antriebstechnik ist uns das gut gelungen. Die SPS, Visu und Buskomponenten sind bei uns noch von Siemens und werden es wohl auch noch lange bleiben.... schaun wir mal.....


----------



## mawa (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hatte die gleichen Probleme. Lt. eines Siemens Technikers wurde ein falscher Kunststoff für die PB-Baugruppe verwendet. Der hätte sich bei Temperaturschwankungen verzogen und somit hätte es Kontakprobleme gegeben. 
Ab Revisionsstand 7 sollte dieses Problem allerdings behoben sein (so war es bei mir, geliefert ca. Oktober).

Als schnelle Abhilfe hat sich "Panzertape" bewährt. Einfach die Baugruppe festdrücken und dann fixieren... 

Zur Zeit habe ich allerdings das Problem das mir die Micromaster hochgehen. Ich vermute einen Kurzschluss im Eingangskreis. Fahre morgen mal hin um das versorgende Netz zu prüfen. Die Motorenkreise und der Profibus scheinen in Ordnung zu sein (Isolationsprüfung und Profibus Analyse, beides ok). 
Siemens war durch den Auftraggeber vorgeschrieben :neutral:

Grüße, 
Marcus


----------

